# Help finding ice maker water filter (Frigidaire Model #*IMBD03-004)



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

I need help finding a part, please. *I need to find an ice maker water filter for a Frigidaire Model #*IMBD03-004 ice maker (fits in a Frigidaire Model #*FRTI8L4JM3 refrigerator).

Electrolux Frigidaire Automatic Ice Maker,*P/N 241642501 (Additional # on unit: SA9200)

In the past, we have used a GE*GXRTQ/GXRTQR filter from Home Depot that has been discontinued, but the replacement they suggested (GXRTDR) did not work. Our filter requires a head/end cap adapter.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

can get them from amazon http://www.amazon.com/GE-GXRTQR-SmartWater-Replacement-Cartridge/dp/B005JFQFPA


----------

